

The Final 6 Disrupt SF Startups - rokgregoric
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/10/the-final-6-disrupt-sf-startups-cota-dryft-fates-forever-layer-regalii-and-soil-iq/

======
crtg
For early access sign-up at: [http://www.layer.com](http://www.layer.com)

~~~
tantadruj
Is it a FIFO queue?

~~~
rokgregoric
50 most interesting services will be selected among all to get early access to
our SDK.

